# Congress to try override again 1/23/08



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Will it never end? From IPCPR(formerly RTDA)

International Premium Cigar & Pipe Retailers Association (IPCPR)Federal Legislative Update

U.S. House of Representatives Votes Today on SCHIP Veto Override 
Veto Override Expected to Fail 

January 23, 2008 - The U.S. House of Representatives will vote today in an attempt to override President Bush's third veto of the now controversial State Children's Health Insurance Program (SCHIP). The president has previously vetoed two other SCHIP proposals. Popular consensus remains that today's congressional attempt to override the president will again fail, for a third time. 

Last month, President Bush did sign into law a bill extending the current SCHIP program until March 31, 2009.

Once the final vote is available, an update will be sent to all IPCPR members. I encourage you to share this news with your customers, family, and friends.
The International Premium Cigar and Pipe Retailers is a not-for-profit trade association organized as the advocate for the independent retail tobacconist and recognized as the "Voice of Authority and Reason" on premium tobacco related issues. 
International Premium Cigar & Pipe Retailers Association (IPCPR) 
Chris McCalla
Legislative Director


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, if the dems win in nov. I think it'll be passed anyway. I'm affraid it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Bax said:


> Well, if the dems win in nov. I think it'll be passed anyway. I'm affraid it's only a matter of time.


:tpd:

It's not going to stop. Too many ppl out there that hate tobacco in support of it. And when tobacco tax fails to solve the crisis, they will still deny it's their own damn fault and still try to give us a bad rap.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Bax said:


> Well, if the dems win in nov. I think it'll be passed anyway. I'm affraid it's only a matter of time.


It's not a democrat thing really. "Do-gooders" are in both camps. We are going to have a national smoking ban in public within 10 years, democrat or republican.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Veto override fails One day, they will get it through. Also, once tobacco use is reduced to the point it no longer provides enough tax money, it will be illegal.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> It's not a democrat thing really. "Do-gooders" are in both camps. We are going to have a national smoking ban in public within 10 years, democrat or republican.


Really? How many Democrats voted to sustain the veto? The rest I agree with, and the Repubilicans and moderate Dems are slowly caving in to the pro socialized medicine left. After all, it's for the children...


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Bax said:


> .... I'm affraid it's only a matter of time.


Certainly seems inevitable in this age of eroding personal rights in the name of "protecting" the public "for our own good." Makes me shudder... :hn


----------



## garilla (Sep 12, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> It's not a democrat thing really. "Do-gooders" are in both camps. We are going to have a national smoking ban in public within 10 years, democrat or republican.


It's this kind of idea that really gets my blood boiling, and is the PRIMARY reason for separation of local controlling authorities from Federal.

Hrm, let's see. Tax and ban that "BAD, BAD" tobacco to ensure we have enough funding for _proper _health care for our children, who are in DIRE NEED of health care because they are fat, lazy, and overweight from shoving McMeals into their bodies while playing "X-rated" video games 24/7.

*sarcasm* God forbid we tax fast-food. Blasphemy! */sarcasm*

Anyone else smell the grease-laden uncensored cloud of irony here?

And they have the gall to call our Love of the Leaf "unhealthy". What a crock.

- Garilla


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

Anyone have a list of the voting results, specifially with those running for Pres??


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

garilla said:


> It's this kind of idea that really gets my blood boiling, and is the PRIMARY reason for separation of local controlling authorities from Federal.
> 
> Hrm, let's see. Tax and ban that "BAD, BAD" tobacco to ensure we have enough funding for _proper _health care for our children, who are in DIRE NEED of health care because they are fat, lazy, and overweight from shoving McMeals into their bodies while playing "X-rated" video games 24/7.
> 
> ...


I'm down with that. :tu


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> It's not a democrat thing really. "Do-gooders" are in both camps. We are going to have a national smoking ban in public within 10 years, democrat or republican.


It's not a "do-gooder" thing, there are idiots in both camps.
As for the National smoking ban,......over my dead body, they will have to pry my stogie from my cold bead tobacco stained fingers.. :ss


----------



## IrishCorona (Mar 7, 2007)

Bax said:


> Well, if the dems win in nov. I think it'll be passed anyway. I'm affraid it's only a matter of time.


WIth all due respect, your fooling yourself if you think the Republicans are worth two bits of a shit on these Tabak issues. Especially when you've got Religious Fanatics that have been in power for 30 years.

Respectfully.:ss


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

DennisP said:


> Anyone have a list of the voting results, specifially with those running for Pres??


H R 3963 2/3 YEA-AND-NAY 23-Jan-2008 12:52 PM
QUESTION: Passage, Objections of the President Not Withstanding
BILL TITLE: Children's Health Insurance Program Extension and Improvement

Democratic Yeas 218 nays 1 NV 13
Republican Yeas 42 nays 151 NV 6

Source: Library of Congress - THOMAS

http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2008/roll022.xml

Draw your own conclusions,
No politics for me tonight my head already hurts.

Chas


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Can these A-holes waste anymore time? We otta get rid of the whole lot of them!


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

ChasDen said:


> H R 3963 2/3 YEA-AND-NAY 23-Jan-2008 12:52 PM
> QUESTION: Passage, Objections of the President Not Withstanding
> BILL TITLE: Children's Health Insurance Program Extension and Improvement
> 
> ...


Thanks. Shows how much I'm paying attention since this was only in the House and since it did not pass won't be voted on in Senate.


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

If this Schip thing passes the way it reads now, it will be the end of the cigar industry as we know it. That's why you can buy a cigar store for a song, and you don't even have to sing it on key!

If I did not feel it would pass, I would buy a cigar lounge myself. Except, in my state of Washington, only Indians can own a store where they can allow customers to smoke in their store, and even then the store has to be on "reservation" ground. My local store owner wants out, and will sell me all their inventory for a steep discount over what they paid! They just want out of their lease! Too bad I would probably die before I could smoke all their inventory, or I would do it, just for the smokes.


----------

